# Paris-Nice 2015 *spoilers"



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2015)

I'll make the decision that this is not a minor race so it can have a thread of its own 

Official site:
http://www.letour.fr/paris-nice/2015/us/


----------



## raindog (3 Mar 2015)

May I slip a couple of P-N photos in from 1966, M?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


>



"Hey Raymond, some bloke on cyclechat said you won just cos you were wheelsucking all race"


----------



## discominer (4 Mar 2015)

Had just booked a long weekend in Nice, then found out there's some pesky bike race in town on the Sunday.


----------



## fimm (5 Mar 2015)

Ah, Nice, the place where our flight was delayed by cyclists.
No, really.

We'd seen the Grand Depart Individual TT in Monaco on the Saturday, and were flying home on the Sunday. Got to the airport, and the flight is already showing as delayed. No worries, we check in our lugguage and watch the TDF on the TV. It is going past the airport, so after a bit we wander out across the car park and watch the peloton go by. All very interesting. Then we go and check in, and carry on watching progress on TV until the flight was called. Onto the plane, and the captian greets us with "We're sorry for the delay to the flight, which was caused by some chaps on bicycles..." the race helicopters meant that they'd closed the airport airspace.


----------



## iLB (5 Mar 2015)

Oooscht... https://instagram.com/p/z2vEq6TL2s/?modal=true


----------



## Louch (5 Mar 2015)

who is GC for sky in this, is it Brad?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Mar 2015)

Louch said:


> who is GC for sky in this, is it Brad?


I would've thought Richie Porte.


----------



## Louch (5 Mar 2015)

Guess they don't want to win then


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Mar 2015)

Louch said:


> Guess they don't want to win then


Porte's had a good start to the year.


----------



## Louch (6 Mar 2015)

When it's time to step up this, he usually finds a way to not win. Fine super Dom, but he's no leader it seems


----------



## The Couch (6 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Porte's had a good start to the year.


Agree... and with Geraint they have a very good co-leader as well
(although this year's PN is a bit uncharacteristic and might be a bit too hard for GT)
(don't think Wiggo is interested in the GC, considering his focus on the 1-day classics)

And indeed TA draws the 4 biggest names (when talking about the grand Tour contenders) but still pretty nice line-up in PN:
GC: Fernandez/Intxausti, *Bardet*, *Kelderman*/Kruijswijk, Fuglsang/*Aru*/L.L. Sanchez, *Kwiatek*, *Jungels*, Machado, Wellens/Gallopin, Yates, *Tejay*/Dennis, *Costa*/Valls, *Talansky*, *Barguil*, GT*/Porte*, *Majka*, Sepulveda

And especially on the sprint front, there's no complaining
Sprint: Demare, Bouhanni, Nizzolo, Coquard, Kristoff, Greipel, Matthews, Degenkolb


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2015)

Louch said:


> who is GC for sky in this, is it Brad?





Louch said:


> Guess they don't want to win then



Odd thing to say. Porte should go well and Wiggins has absolutely zero chance of the GC.


----------



## MisterStan (6 Mar 2015)

According to inrng Porte or Thomas should be leading Sky's efforts


----------



## tug benson (6 Mar 2015)

Louch said:


> who is GC for sky in this, is it Brad?


No...does that mean you won't watch it?


----------



## Louch (7 Mar 2015)

Certainly watch it over the other race on from next week


----------



## raindog (7 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Sprint: Demare, Bouhanni, Nizzolo, Coquard, Kristoff, Greipel, Matthews, Degenkolb


tasty 

good INRNG preview
http://inrng.com/2015/03/who-will-win-paris-nice/


----------



## tug benson (7 Mar 2015)

Louch said:


> Certainly watch it over the other race on from next week


Your hate for Froome is unreal


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2015)

Remember your punditry predictions need to be in by midnight tonight (although I may be open to extending the entry to "before they start racing")
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/protour-pundit-2015-no-spoilers-please.175627/


----------



## Louch (8 Mar 2015)

tug benson said:


> Your hate for Froome is unreal


I don't hate him at all, the Paris nice just has more riders I have emotional interest in watching


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2015)

Tony Martin pushing 58x11 this afternoon


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2015)

Kwiat by a short head from Dennis.
Porte wasn't in the top 10.


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2015)

K'ovski was really going for it. Don't think he slowed for that rdbt!

What happened to the Sky car, did something fall off?


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2015)

Was it on ES? Mrs rp was watching fecking tennis. Load of nerds dressed up in union jack shirts and face paint.
Enough to make you pine for a goon in a fluoro mankini halfway up the Stelvio


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Was it on ES? Mrs rp was watching fecking tennis. Load of nerds dressed up in union jack shirts and face paint.
> Enough to make you pine for a goon in a fluoro mankini halfway up the Stelvio


French Euro and then a Dutch stream when the French went skiing, not sure it was on British Euro.


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2015)

I thought it was the mo'bike with the cameraman on the back - hit that little roundabout and stuff came flying off?


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> I thought it was the mo'bike with the cameraman on the back - hit that little roundabout and stuff came flying off?


Ahh was it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2015)

@rich p It's on Eurosport 2 just now


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Mar 2015)

Another win for Etixx Quick Step 
Rubbish performances from Wiggins and Porte.


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another win for Etixx Quick Step
> Rubbish performances from Wiggins and Porte.


Yeah, what has Wiggins ever done. Useless twat.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2015)

I have a feeling it might not be too long before I reciprocate on the ignore function...

#fanboynobbery


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have a feeling it might not be too long before I reciprocate on the ignore function...
> 
> #fanboynobbery


Noooooooo, think of the fun you'd miss!


----------



## iLB (8 Mar 2015)

Some great shots here ... http://pelotonmagazine.com/shutter/...e-prologue-photos-kare-dehlie-thorstad-zuper/


----------



## raindog (8 Mar 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Another win for Etixx Quick Step
> Rubbish performances from Wiggins and Porte.


FFS Flick, this is becoming tiresome 
just chill and try and enjoy the sport as whole, and leave "supporting a team" to football fans


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> FFS Flick, this is becoming tiresome
> just chill and try and enjoy the sport as whole, and leave "supporting a team" to football fans


Don't worry raindog, when it comes to Froomey's stage races I'll be backing him 100% and also enjoying 100% whatever Contador and Nibbles throw at him.


----------



## Apollonius (9 Mar 2015)

35km to go, and it looks like a club-run. Tommy V doing the usual. Formation urination. Waiting for the sprint, guess.


----------



## raindog (9 Mar 2015)

Boonen down FFS, and holding his shoulder - looks bad


----------



## tug benson (9 Mar 2015)

Surely he has done his collar bone there


----------



## roadrash (9 Mar 2015)

ouch ............. tom boonen that looks nasty.


----------



## raindog (9 Mar 2015)

Thomas sprinting for a single bonus second.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Mar 2015)

Kristoff! Easily takes it over Bouhanni and Coquard. Don't know what happened to Degenkolb, he just vanished - must have gone too early.


----------



## just jim (9 Mar 2015)

It's very discreet, but is that a tattoo on Wigginzeez arm?


----------



## Crackle (9 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Kristoff! Easily takes it over Bouhanni and Coquard. Don't know what happened to Degenkolb, he just vanished - must have gone too early.


Possibly. I thought he looked to be spinning out but perhaps, as you say, he went too soon.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Mar 2015)

Boonen's dislocated his ac joint and will be out for a minimum of 3-6 weeks
http://www.etixx-quickstep.com/en/news/show/tom-boonen-injury-update-out-of-northern-classics/2124

I watched the stage live after working an early shift. I was determined not to nod off but that stage didn't make it easy. Christ!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Kristoff! Easily takes it over Bouhanni and Coquard. Don't know what happened to Degenkolb, he just vanished - must have gone too early.



He tweeted that the first thing he needs to do after the race is go to the opticians due to mis-reading the 300m sign


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Mar 2015)

What's with the bar top brake levers TV's running?


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Mar 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> What's with the bar top brake levers TV's running?


I was wondering that, thought i might be imagining it as i only saw them briefly once.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Mar 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> What's with the bar top brake levers TV's running?


So he can operate them with his tongue...?


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> So he can operate them with his tongue...?



That had crossed my mind.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Mar 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> What's with the bar top brake levers TV's running?



Wonder whether he's getting used to a particular bike for the cobbled Classics?


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2015)

One Bretagne-Séché rider up front completely alone at 7 minutes - this is going to be an exciting afternoon


----------



## The Couch (10 Mar 2015)

Gilbert maybe considering to go for the KOM jersey?
Anyway.. after about 4 hours the poor solo rider at least got some company again (unfortunately, it's the whole peloton)


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2015)

Michael Mathews sprinting for a bonus point. Seems really motivated - do we know if he climbs OK?


----------



## The Couch (10 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> Michael Mathews sprinting for a bonus point. Seems really motivated - do we know if he climbs OK?


For a sprinter he can definitely climb ok 
(i.e. he won't get dropped on shorter and less steep climbs and can/will win a reduced sprint... if you are asking if he is thinking about the overall GC, he isn't)


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> if you are asking if he is thinking about the overall GC, he isn't)


That's what I _was_ thinking - odd he should sprint for a bonus second then.

Can't wait for thursday to see if Simon Yates is in shape.


----------



## The Couch (10 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> That's what I _was_ thinking - odd he should sprint for a bonus second then.
> 
> Can't wait for thursday to see if Simon Yates is in shape.


Since he is now within 10s (with the seconds he took yesterday and today) of the leader jersey, he can take it if he wins the sprint today (or tomorrow).
And even if he doesn't absolutely need the bonus seconds (anymore) to jump over Kwiatkowski, he might need them to jump over Degenkolb and/or Kristoff.who will also take points in the intermediate and finish sprint

Leader (if only for 1 or 2 days) is still pretty sweet


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2015)

Greipel over Demarre and Degenkolb - the top two were way ahead of the rest though. In general a really tedious day, but a fairly competitive sprint at the end, if a long way from most exciting I've ever seen...


----------



## raindog (10 Mar 2015)

I like sprinters - much less precious than climbers


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> I like sprinters - much less precious than climbers



Greipel certainly lives up to his nickname.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Greipel certainly lives up to his nickname.


I got this pic of him on stage 2 of the TdF last summer. Very simian.


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Very simian


Like a Flying one?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Like a Flying one?


Wizard of Oz style?


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Wizard of Oz style?


@Flying_Monkey


----------



## iLB (10 Mar 2015)

Greipel dedicates the win to his mum, top banana.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Mar 2015)

What happened to Wiggins? He's 42s back according to the GC?


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> What happened to Wiggins? He's 42s back according to the GC?


Nothing special, he just isn't doing this for the GC so didn't bust a gut in the last few kms. AFAIK


----------



## Louch (10 Mar 2015)

Porte and Thomas are joint gc for sky


----------



## 400bhp (10 Mar 2015)

I'm liking the aggression of Sky so far this year - Thomas attacking with a few K's to go.

Etixx Quick Step have so much strength in depth. Real shame about Boonen though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> @Flying_Monkey



Yeah, me and Andre are practically twins.


----------



## The Couch (11 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> What happened to Wiggins? He's 42s back according to the GC?





Louch said:


> Porte and Thomas are joint gc for sky


You guys really need to pay a bit attention here 


The Couch said:


> Porte is riding good this year... and with Geraint they have a very good co-leader as well
> ... (don't think Wiggo is interested in the GC, considering his focus on the 1-day classics)


----------



## 400bhp (11 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> You guys really need to pay a bit attention here



Gah - I was actually wondering whether Wiggo fell or had a puncture or something.

I'm now wondering whether all that pishing about by Thomas yesterday is a bit of a rouse by Sky and actually he's going to go for a two pronged assault on a couple of classics, rather than going for GC here?

Exciting stuff anyway.


----------



## The Couch (11 Mar 2015)

400bhp said:


> I'm now wondering whether all that pishing about by Thomas yesterday is a bit of a rouse by Sky and actually he's going to go for a two pronged assault on a couple of classics, rather than going for GC here?


I believe he is probably going for both, i.e. he really wants to have a go at the GC here and has the classics ahead of him that he wants to perform in as well... although I believe that the competition in this PN will be too much for him (to win that is)

Since he is multi-talented, it's hard to make choices... Kwiatkowski would have the same hard choices if he wouldn't be in EQS,.. I believe Kwiatkowski would also be able to have a good go at the Flemish races (E3, Tour de Flanders) but they already have enough guys for that, so he needs/can focus on the Ardennes classics


----------



## tug benson (11 Mar 2015)

Louch said:


> Porte and Thomas are joint gc for sky


Bet that breaks your heart, poor wiggo


----------



## Apollonius (11 Mar 2015)

Pleased to see very different tactics from Sky this year. I think a lot of their poor performance last year (by comparison with 2012 and 2013, anyway) was down to their over-obvious tactics. Other teams just expected Sky to do all the work and picked them off. They are doing less of the front-riding this year and have a bigger variety of tactics. Looks like Thomas attacking on the flat and maybe Porte attacking on the hills. This all may be rubbish. Only been following cycle racing seriously since I retired.


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2015)

Is it the official Sky line that Porte and Thomas are joint leaders? From what I read in the build-up, I thought Porte was the protected man with Thomas as his lieutenant. But then if the Algarve is any kind of indicator of form, G might be the better bet. 

Porte is still the better climber though. Good for Sky if they're learning to take a broader, less fixed view of the racing possibilities.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Is it the official Sky line that Porte and Thomas are joint leaders? From what I read in the build-up, I thought Porte was the protected man with Thomas as his lieutenant. But then if the Algarve is any kind of indicator of form, G might be the better bet.
> 
> Porte is still the better climber though. Good for Sky if they're learning to take a broader, less fixed view of the racing possibilities.


Whatever they say or said, I'm pretty sure Porte is the protected rider on this one, when they get to the hills. They'll want him to be showing that he's ready for the Giro while Thomas is probably doing this largely because of the Classics.


----------



## The Couch (11 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Gilbert maybe considering to go for the KOM jersey?


Seems so, since he is picking up all the KOM points today (still ...he'll have to go on the attack tomorrow as well to defend it)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Mar 2015)

Perfectly timed by Matthews, and a great job by the OGE team.


----------



## The Couch (11 Mar 2015)

@raindog ...and Matthews takes the leader jersey  (that's why you takes bonus seconds along the way )


----------



## iLB (11 Mar 2015)

So much speculation, straight from the horse's mouth...


----------



## Louch (11 Mar 2015)

tug benson said:


> Bet that breaks your heart, poor wiggo


Not at all, he's a team player. Never seen him attack his own gc whilst riding as a domestique.


----------



## tug benson (11 Mar 2015)

Louch said:


> Not at all, he's a team player. Never seen him attack his own gc whilst riding as a domestique.


because he can't attack..tempo, tempo, tempo


----------



## Louch (11 Mar 2015)

Lots of guts in his attacks. You need to look past your favorite Kenyan amd accept Bradley in your heart


----------



## The Couch (12 Mar 2015)

iLB said:


> So much speculation, straight from the horse's mouth...



Funny how he pronounces Boom like if he is an explosion 
(it makes sense that English-speaking people say it like that... I just never realized they did)

Anyway, today the fun starts.... this will be a stage for the GC guys, so GT should set-up Porte today.
Still... if the GC guys can't drop each other and it comes to a sprint from a selected bunch, someone like Costa might take it


----------



## raindog (12 Mar 2015)

yes, this might shake things up - _come on Simon!_


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Mar 2015)

Wiggins is at a heavier weight now isn't he, so he just isn't a GC contender. That aerobeard must weigh a ton for starters.


----------



## raindog (12 Mar 2015)

that pouch of yours must be pretty heavy too 

EDIT
sorry dt, just realised it's your trousers


----------



## The Couch (12 Mar 2015)

Gilbert isn't in the escape, so is going to lose his KOM jersey. Thomas De Gendt is collecting all points so far, so he's aiming to keep it in Belgian hands.
(De Gendt, C.A. Sorensen and Duchesne in a commendable, but futile attempt to outrun the peloton today)


----------



## smutchin (12 Mar 2015)

tug benson said:


> because he can't attack..tempo, tempo, tempo



Oh, he can definitely attack when he wants to. Volta Catalunya 2013, stage 1, for example - singlehandedly blew the peloton apart on the final climb and finished in a select group of 10 or so.

He's not a bad sprinter either - won a bunch finish in the Tour of Romandie a couple of years ago, iirc.


----------



## tug benson (12 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Oh, he can definitely attack when he wants to. Volta Catalunya 2013, stage 1, for example - singlehandedly blew the peloton apart on the final climb and finished in a select group of 10 or so.
> 
> He's not a bad sprinter either - won a bunch finish in the Tour of Romandie a couple of years ago, iirc.


I have nothing against Wiggins, its just Louch has crazy man love for him and he thinks Foome is the devil


----------



## tug benson (12 Mar 2015)

all aboard the sky train...


----------



## The Couch (12 Mar 2015)

Today no tactics from Sky, just pulling up the final climb... letting the others drop


----------



## tug benson (12 Mar 2015)

all going off now


----------



## tug benson (12 Mar 2015)

offt porte and G


----------



## tug benson (12 Mar 2015)

Porte takes the stage with G second...Sky got it spot on


----------



## tug benson (12 Mar 2015)

Kwiatkowski in yellow


----------



## The Couch (12 Mar 2015)

Impressive work by Sky (it hurted GT a lot, but he managed to hold the wheel of Porte )
Also, impressive from Gallopin to stay with all the more renowned climbers around him


----------



## smutchin (12 Mar 2015)

Has the Clinic gone into meltdown yet?


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Has the Clinic gone into meltdown yet?


Years ago.

I missed the damn end due to having to take son2 to the docs. I saw up until wotisname ride into someone's back wheel and crash. I shall have to scour the highlights later.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Mar 2015)

That was tactically very impressive. A bit more subtle than simply the old Sky train technique, although that was part of it. To be honest, I think Thomas is looking like a stronger rider than Porte and could have ridden away to the stage and to yellow, but he's disciplined and he stuck to his job.


----------



## iLB (12 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That was tactically very impressive. A bit more subtle than simply the old Sky train technique, although that was part of it. To be honest, I think Thomas is looking like a stronger rider than Porte and could have ridden away to the stage and to yellow, but he's disciplined and he stuck to his job.



I wondered that but GT did seem to lose his form on the bike in final 500m, really chewing the stem compared to Porte. Incredible ride.


----------



## TissoT (12 Mar 2015)

Thought Roche did a strong turn at the front on the hill approaching the finish line ... It gave Porte the strength to ride to the line in the way he did .
It was a good stage win for sky.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That was tactically very impressive. A bit more subtle than simply the old Sky train technique, although that was part of it. To be honest, I think Thomas is looking like a stronger rider than Porte and could have ridden away to the stage and to yellow, but he's disciplined and he stuck to his job.



Actually, if you look in the last KM, Thomas appears to be struggling to hang on and it looks like Porte was holding back. That holding back may have cost him the lead. But, if he knew that, then that shows he is very confident in is ability.

If Thomas is the stronger, and the team knew it, then he should have taken the win to take the GC lead.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Mar 2015)

The way I saw it, once Thomas had made his attack and got far enough ahead, he was holding back and waiting for Porte to catch up and then make the planned second attack. Certainly, Thomas found it hard to stay on Porte's wheel once he did (although he still managed it), but what I'm saying is that he could have continued his original attack and gone on to win it and take the yellow. Perhaps there would have been more uncertainty about the stage given the two other riders with him. However, the plan was to put Porte in the perfect position and they managed it. 

With the final stage favouring Porte and the lumpy stages in between being just hard, Kwiatkowski and EQS are going to have to fight for every second now, the idea being, I think, that any mistake will be pounced on. Think of it like an attenuated version of a track sprint...


----------



## Spartak (12 Mar 2015)

View: http://youtu.be/vhslz16n3u4


Final few kms from today's stage


----------



## Louch (12 Mar 2015)

tug benson said:


> I have nothing against Wiggins, its just Louch has crazy man love for him and he thinks Foome is the devil


You believe this, doesn't make it true. I'm just not a fan of dishonesty of Froome. You are pretty obsessed about anyone who doesn't like him as much as you though. I can happily ignore him.


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2015)

Perhaps you two could start a Froome v Wiggins thread. I don't think it's been done before IIRC


----------



## The Couch (13 Mar 2015)

A bit surprised to see that Dennis didn't try to stay with the peloton as long as possible.
I would have thought him to be able to perform at least at a Tom Dumoulin kind of level, but instead he only arrived 17 min later (in a group with Degenkolb)

Majka is apparently also saving his gunpowder for the Giro (12 min back yesterday)

Fernandez was looking pretty good until he clipped Tejay and fell. 
Sepulveda was pretty invisble (although he didn't end too bad though)


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That was tactically very impressive. A bit more subtle than simply the old Sky train technique, although that was part of it. To be honest, I think Thomas is looking like a stronger rider than Porte and could have ridden away to the stage and to yellow, but he's disciplined and he stuck to his job.



Yep, although the first thing I thought was that Porte was going to drag the rest of the chasing pack onto the two front men and hence Geraint Thomas. For Porte to attack like he did is one thing but Thomas managed the effort twice and fantastic discipline like you say. I personally hope that Team Sky start investing a bit more in_ his _potential. Very entertaining stuff.


----------



## tug benson (13 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> A bit surprised to see that Dennis didn't try to stay with the peloton as long as possible.
> I would have thought him to be able to perform at least at a Tom Dumoulin kind of level, but instead he only arrived 17 min later (in a group with Degenkolb)
> 
> Majka is apparently also saving his gunpowder for the Giro (12 min back yesterday)
> ...


I read on inner ring that Majka had a puncture pushed hard to get back on the got dropped very quickly


----------



## Hont (13 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Fernandez was looking pretty good until he clipped Tejay and fell.


Whereupon he looked ridiculous for not being able to steer straight when glancing over his shoulder.


----------



## The Couch (13 Mar 2015)

Hont said:


> Whereupon he looked ridiculous for not being able to steer straight when glancing over his shoulder.


To be fair, he was in the midst of the final climb of a stage (probably on a 7-8% gradient)... I wouldn't have been able to steer straight looking in front of me


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Mar 2015)

Ooh, that's as unfortunate as it gets for De Gendt...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Mar 2015)

Cocquard was absolutely burying himself and Cimolai ghosted around him without even seeming to break a sweat too.


----------



## raindog (13 Mar 2015)

Shame for Coquard though. That was a massive effort from him.


----------



## smutchin (13 Mar 2015)

I was really willing De Gendt on towards the end there. Brave effort. Probably never really stood a chance but it was particularly cruel of the peloton to leave the catch so late.

Good effort by Coquard too. Looked to me like his little legs just weren't capable of spinning any faster, allowing Cimolai to power past him. Unlucky.


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2015)

Dan Mclay in 8th which is pretty respectable.
Bouhanni is off the pace this year so far.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Dan Mclay in 8th which is pretty respectable.
> Bouhanni is off the pace this year so far.



+1 to both observations. If Cofidis can't get their sh[]it together as a sprint train, Bouhanni's move will look more and more desperate in retrospect.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> +1 to both observations. If Cofidis can't get their sh[]it together as a sprint train, Bouhanni's move will look more and more desperate in retrospect.


It would appear that Bouhanni is the only person in the world who did not see it as a bad decision; his ego seems to have overlooked the fact that his train at FDJ delivered him some good wins. Anyway, time will tell if he or everyone else in the world was right.

In today's stage de Gendt looks as if he wants that spotty jersey as he and 13 others have a 25 second gap over 6 others who have decided to give chase and 45 seconds over the peloton - 15.5km gone.

Breakaway group is Davide Cimolai (Lampre), Imanol Erviti (Movistar), Lars Boom (Astana), Rohan Dennis (BMC), Warrren Barguil (Giant), Simon Clarke (Orica), Heinrich Haussler (IAM), Thomas De Gendt (Lotto-Soudal) Matti Breschel, Sergio Paulinho (Tinkoff), Sergey Chernetski (Katusha), Bob Jungels, Gert Steegmans (Trek) and Van Baarle (Cannondale).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Group of six giving chase are Jan Bakelants (AG2R), Jon Izaguirre (Movistar), Steven Kruijswijk (Lotto-Jumbo), Andre Greipel (Lotto-Soudal) Floriant Seneschal (Cofidis) and Jack Bauer (Cannondale)

And it's all kicking off behind as well with 9 others deciding to join in.


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2015)

Are you sure you didn't overlook Chavanel in that lot?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Are you sure you didn't overlook Chavanel in that lot?


He's not even in the "others" group, who have now joined with the 6 chasers to form a larger chase group of 15 who are now just 15 seconds behind the breakaway - it looks as if the peloton have decided that they'll let them go as the gap to the peloton has grown to over a minute.

Should be a decent breakaway tho as some big names (except Chavanel) in there


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2015)

He'll be biding his time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Aye, canny rider. Almost as canny as @smutchin has been in the punditry 

Anyway, we have our lead group of 29 for the day by the looks of it, although 1st Cat climb coming up so some may get dropped and anyone wanting to join in might take their chances I suppose:
Davide Cimolai (Lampre), Imanol Erviti (Movistar), Lars Boom (Astana), Rohan Dennis (BMC), Warrren Barguil (Giant), Simon Clarke (Orica), Heinrich Haussler (IAM), Thomas De Gendt (Lotto-Soudal) Matti Breschel, Sergio Paulinho (Tinkoff), Sergey Chernetski (Katusha), Bob Jungels, Gert Steegmans (Trek) and Van Baarle (Cannondale) were joined by Jan Bakelants (AG2R), Jon Izaguirre, Quintana (Movistar), Rein Taaramae (Astana), Romain Sicard (Europcar), Simon Yates (Orica), Steven Kruijswijk, George Bennett (Lotto-Jumbo), Andre Greipel, Tim Wellens (Lotto-Soudal), Nicolas Edet, Floriant Seneschal (Cofidis), Michael Valgren ( Tinkoff), Tom Slagter and Jack Bauer (Cannondale).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> ...although 1st Cat climb coming up so some may get dropped and anyone wanting to join in might take their chances I suppose:



Well, the dropping riders has happened, no sign of an attack yet tho.

And Steegmans has not only dropped back but has given up.

edit - and now the attack from the peloton comes!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

And Chavanel is one of 3 riders attacking, @Crackle !!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Chavanel leaves his 2 chasing buddies and takes off alone in pursuit of the lead group.

If only we actually got to see all this. The best bit of the racing is seldom at the end.


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> And Chavanel is one of 3 riders attacking, @Crackle !!!


Go chavver!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Go chavver!



I'm cheering for him, but only because if he wins I am going to disallow your punditry pick as being too late


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

And Chavanel catches the lead group - great stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

De Gendt takes maximum points on first climb, so that should see him win the spotty dotty shirt - unless he falls off


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Following words on a page should not be this much fun! 7 chasers have now caught the lead group so now a group of 31 at the front. I can see me not getting much done today...


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm cheering for him, but only because if he wins I am going to disallow your punditry pick as being too late


Refereee! C'mon he was still languishing in the peloton when I picked him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Refereee! C'mon he was still languishing in the peloton when I picked him.



A reasonable person would listen to this view, unfortunately for you it's me you are trying to convince


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

A 2-man attack just before the 2nd climb - Taaramae and Kruijswijk with a 25 second lead


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

And de Gendt takes maximum points again on the 2nd climb, and confirmed as spotty dotty winner barring disaster of not finishing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Here's something to cheer up that miserable scouse sod @Crackle 
"The leading group split in the descent of Cote de Chateauneuf and only 15 riders are now left in the front, Sylvain Chavanel (IAM) leading the way."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Attack from the peloton, 25 riders including yellow jersey. All hotting up, and still no live coverage


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Looks like Kwiatkowski is away with 3 riders as team support, Sky leading the chase.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

The peloton reel them back in tho.


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2015)

It's on now Marmy


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2015)

Is Wiggo pushing down this one?


----------



## raindog (14 Mar 2015)

mental stage

actually, I'm becoming a bit befuddled trying to watch rugby and two bike races at the same time.


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2015)

Kwiat isn't afraid to take a chance, is he.


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> mental stage
> 
> actually, I'm becoming a bit befuddled trying to watch rugby and two bike races at the same time.


Yeah. It's got a lot harder since that slacker Marmion stopped his updates.


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2015)

It's only Wales Scotland
edit - Ireland! What do I know! Daft game anyway


----------



## raindog (14 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> Kwiat isn't afraid to take a chance, is he.


I like that lad more and more


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Yeah. It's got a lot harder since that slacker Marmion stopped his updates.



I am in the garage, on turbo...


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2015)

Porte and Thomas fight back to Kwiat


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2015)

Attack by RP!


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2015)

Porte down a la Wiggo!
What a stage this is


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2015)

Jeez, GT down too


----------



## iLB (14 Mar 2015)

"the science is out the window for sky" - great from the commentator


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2015)

Gallopin surely can't hold this for 15k.


----------



## raindog (14 Mar 2015)

Gallopin - that's some riding !


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2015)

amazing ride by gallopin - a headline writer's delight if the press reported it over here!


----------



## raindog (14 Mar 2015)

he's probably won Paris-Nice - bloody hell!


----------



## rliu (14 Mar 2015)

Fair play to Thomas descending 10km with a smashed in left brake lever, that is one of my great cycling nightmare scenarios.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> he's probably won Paris-Nice - bloody hell!



I wonder if anyone has him in propunditry


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Mar 2015)

Just got in. Sounds like I missed a corker. Highlights starting now on BE.

Looks like Gallopin in yellow, Porte @ 36s, Kwiato at @ 37s, Thomas @ 38s. Looking back to 2013's final time trial up Col d'Eze, Gallopin came in nearly 2 minutes down on Porte. Hmm...


----------



## raindog (14 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> It's only Wales Scotland
> edit - Ireland! What do I know! Daft game anyway


wash your mouth out with soap


----------



## carling (14 Mar 2015)

Really exciting days racing, its a shame the tv coverage missed half of it!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Mar 2015)

Maarten Tjallingii warms up in a bus shelter; not quite an audaxer, but not far off it


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Maarten Tjallingii warms up in a bus shelter; not quite an audaxer, but not far off it


 Well, he's been _dans l'autobus_ all week so...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Mar 2015)

I see Wiggins has decided to stay in bed today and won't be riding the TT. Sensible chap.


----------



## Norry1 (15 Mar 2015)

rliu said:


> Fair play to Thomas descending 10km with a smashed in left brake lever, that is one of my great cycling nightmare scenarios.



Anyone know if they ride with front brake on left?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Mar 2015)

Live coverage just away to start on Eurosport 2


----------



## raindog (15 Mar 2015)

Jalabert reckons Gallopin can do it - hope so.


----------



## raindog (15 Mar 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Anyone know if they ride with front brake on left?


Yes - left hand lever = front brake.


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2015)

A lot of DNS's and a lot going thru the motions but TYony Martin is putting a sterling effort in


----------



## Norry1 (15 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> Yes - left hand lever = front brake.



In which case, nightmare riding a descent with damaged / bent front lever


----------



## iLB (15 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I see Wiggins has decided to stay in bed today and won't be riding the TT. Sensible chap.



Seen he chose not to ride. Bit disrespectful? Or is he ill?


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2015)

With this awful Nice weather, you might say, any Porte in a storm.


----------



## Crackle (15 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> With this awful Nice weather, you might say, any Porte in a storm.


You might, I wouldn't.


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> You might, I wouldn't.


You will, to no.1 son or the missus


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Mar 2015)

iLB said:


> Seen he chose not to ride. Bit disrespectful? Or is he ill?



Lots of people dropped out yesterday (1/3 of the peloton) and plenty more who did finish didn't start today. It's quite normal and no, it's not disrespectful.


----------



## iLB (15 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Lots of people dropped out yesterday (1/3 of the peloton) and plenty more who did finish didn't start today. It's quite normal and no, it's not disrespectful.



Fair. Might be a bit annoyed if I was in Nice to see him ride. 

Allez Gallopin!


----------



## raindog (15 Mar 2015)

Gallopin way down on Porte's first sector time - he's blown it


----------



## Norry1 (15 Mar 2015)

Big difference in riding position between Porte and Gallopin


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2015)

raindog said:


> Gallopin way down on Porte's first sector time - he's blown it


Yeah, RD, but remember I had Richie for the GC in the pro pundit prediction


----------



## rich p (15 Mar 2015)

Did Sean Kelly just say that it was a 'big ask' or a 'big arse' for Galopin?


----------



## raindog (15 Mar 2015)

oh well - I'm off to watch Adam Yates thrash Berto in Italy now


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Mar 2015)

Good ride by Spilak over the last two days, and does just enough to get on the podium. I like Spilak. Like Stannard, the worse the weather is, the better he gets. 

Talking of which, it's snowing over in Italy...


----------



## iLB (15 Mar 2015)

"Bradley proved to me this week that he is a team player. I did a lot to help him in 2012 and he repaid that this week." Porte at #ParisNice


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Mar 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Lots of people dropped out yesterday (1/3 of the peloton) and plenty more who did finish didn't start today. It's quite normal and no, it's not disrespectful.


ASO have a thin skin when they think they're getting dissed by big names so no doubt they'll make a fuss about the world TT champ's DNS.


----------



## Louch (15 Mar 2015)

Never doubted that Porte boy.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Mar 2015)

Looks like Tejay's lack of winter gear and his fall down the standings has grabbed the attention of BMC management:
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...-disappointed-after-paris-nice-blunder_364091


----------

